# Attaching a Craftsman router to a Porter Cable router table



## Vol1234 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm relatively new to routing and have a craftsman router and a friend gave his old porter cable router table. I'd like to attach the router to the table but the holes do not line up to do so. Is there a specific plate that I would need to attached the two or are they not compatible at all? The table top of the porter cable router table is aluminum.
The model of my router is: Craftsman 17050
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Vol1234 said:


> I'm relatively new to routing and have a craftsman router and a friend gave his old porter cable router table. I'd like to attach the router to the table but the holes do not line up to do so. Is there a specific plate that I would need to attached the two or are they not compatible at all? The table top of the porter cable router table is aluminum.
> The model of my router is: Craftsman 17050
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


Hi Carl - Welcome to the forum
Since no one has yet to standardize base plates or hole patterns your problem isn't all that unique. Check this sticky thread for some step by steps to get the two to play nice together
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/14985-centering-your-router-mounting-plate.html


----------



## Vol1234 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!


----------

